# Ocular Albino pics



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

a few more pics of this gorgeous guy. I found that he is blind, poor guy.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

poor boy, he was too beautiful when he saw himself he became blind XP hehe sorry


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> poor boy, he was too beautiful when he saw himself he became blind XP hehe sorry


hahaha that's kinda funny, I should tell poeple that from now on XD He really is amazing, He is one of the prettiest bettas I've seen and I've seen a lot.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

He is beautiful


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Pity he's blind.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beauty . . . I've had two ocular albinos, over the time I've kept bettas. They were blind, but they adjusted well. I'm glad he's getting the best care with you


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Woah he is beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he's so pretty!


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's just so pretty. .3.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

How does he get along? Does he just kind of learn what you have in the tank or does he run into the walls and decorations?

He is SO beautiful, though!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

He looks so perfect with your picture taking skills! It's almost like its in person. Hope he gets adjusted and is at home with you.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

He really is a handsome fish! Glad you decided to get him. He wouldn't have lasted long in a betta bowl somewhere...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure he's learning to find his food. I have one who can't see very well and he finds his food just fine.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He's in my QT container right now as, I don;t have all the decorations for his tank yet and once he's in it I don't want to be moving things around and confusing him.

I don't generally like round containers because a fish can feel lost in them, but because of his complete lack of sight he kept on running into the walls and it was so sad. I put him in a round container and rather then hitting the walls he's able to smoothly swim in a circle. It takes him a while to eat, he tends to swim around until he bumps into it at the surface, when the pellets fall to the bottom they eventually disappear so I know he's eating. 

Although I don't like them, I think I'll make the majority of plants in his aquarium silk rather than live. That way there will be less change for him to deal with. He should do fine though, he has his little sensor organs. I wonder if he can see lightness or darkness.



kfryman said:


> He looks so perfect with your picture taking skills! It's almost like its in person. Hope he gets adjusted and is at home with you.


 Thank you so much! In my photos I always try to take them at the fish's perspective rather then a humans. It's also a lot of fun to see a photo and feel like you are looking into somethings soul, at some point once I've taken a large amount of high quality betta photos I want to create a photography art book that has betta care included.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Popped in to see his new pictures.  And you have a wonderful goal copperarabian  You are good at photography.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Does he have a name? He's so handsome. And blindness is not a death sentence thank god.

If he doesn't have a name, can I suggest Narcissus? Thats the name of the greek youth who fell in love with his own reflection. Tiresias was a blind greek prophet, Orion was blinded for a time, Oedipus blinds himself, Phormion was a fisherman who lost his sight to disease, Phineus chooses blindness over sight for a life of longevity and prophecy, Daphnis is a blind lyre player/singer.....

just a few suggestions lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

with my partly blind HMPK, i found that using a rich-smelling food, like New Life Spectrum Grow, a feeding ring, and a bare-bottom tank helped him eat his fill. feeding him in the same spot every time, and using audible cues(the lid scraping off, for example), helped, too. :B


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm wondering if multiple blind males could be safely housed together. Or if there are other cues they could rely on to identify other males besides sight. :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a very interesting question.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Did you know he was blind when you got him? What is the story? Where did you get him? Are most albino bettas blind? Can you tell when they are in a cup at a pet store?

He is really very beautiful. I am glad he has such a nice owner to take care of him.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

mursey said:


> Did you know he was blind when you got him? What is the story? Where did you get him? Are most albino bettas blind? Can you tell when they are in a cup at a pet store?
> 
> He is really very beautiful. I am glad he has such a nice owner to take care of him.


I didn't know at first, and he's from petsmart. From what I've heard most bettas who are albino are blind and that's why it's so difficult to breed them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quoting an article I read on www.bettysplendens.com:

"True albinos happen in the betta world but they are usually either blind or nearly so, which makes both survival and spawning very difficult; hence no albino strain has been established and the relationship between albinism and the C locus has not been tested."

I was actually reading about Cambodians and read that little blurp.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This actually is a pretty good question.

My theory is that since bettas have sensory organs I'm sure they can tell male from female. Even if the betta is blind, they will know I it's a male or female in the tank with it.

Males and females five out distinctive hormones when in the same tank and I think this is the way they can tell a male from a female when in the tame tank with the same water flow and aeration.

Now if let's say two males are in separate tanks beside each other, my theory is that they will flare and display their fins also create bubblenests even in the sight of other males because bettas build nests not only for spawning, but out of excitement and as a territorial display. This is why some people mistaken the bubblenest only as 'he wants to spawn.'



Bethydan said:


> I'm wondering if multiple blind males could be safely housed together. Or if there are other cues they could rely on to identify other males besides sight. :-?


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Donald has a sight problem that I believe is age-related. When I feed him, I have to dip my finger in the water to create ripples. Then he knows it's feeding time. I shine a light over his food to help him as well. If his food isn't moving, it's hard for him to see it.


----------

